# New Vizsla ... questions



## Kandpcom (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi all! We actually adopted a Vizsla mix, Macy, at our local humane society. We have had her several weeks and we are in love with her. She brings a beautiful chaos into our lives. Ha! She is 8 months old. We also have a 4 year old heeler mix, Jack, and they get along beautifully. She's the only dog that has more energy than he does. My question is allergy related. I read that they can be sensitive to allergens and our Macy itches/scratches a lot. She's on appropriate flea!tock/heart worm medicine so it's not flea related. She's just itchy. Any advice from current owners on solutions? Vet recommends Benadryl but wanted to see if anything else had success.


----------



## Tabor (Jan 28, 2016)

Could it be a food allergy?

If I understand correctly it is very common for dogs to be allergic to the protein source in the food, or even the grain. 

for the protein if you feed a chicken based food...try fish or beef etc. 
Or try grain free, see how she handles that.
It's very much a 'try and see' approach. 

Maybe call the Humane Society and see what protein source their food has.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

How itchy is she?

Finding the cause is like finding a needle in a haystack here, the possibilities are great. I'd start with a medicated shampoo the vet can give you to relieve the itch.

Coming from a shelter, she was probably fed...how shall I say this?....the cheapest food available to them, which doesn't provide the nutrition a dog..and especially a high performance V...need. Poor nutrition=lowered immunity. Get her on a good food, I like grain free, dogfoodadvisor.com, choose one with a 5 star recommendation. It's also unlikely the shelter folks used tick or heart worm meds, so all this is new to her system, and she could be reacting to that, too.

Coconut oil (start with 1/2 teaspoon) mixed in with her food will help dry skin and improve the quality of her coat. I'm assuming the vet did an ova and parasites poop test? If not, do one.

Until she settles in and her body adjusts to the quality of life you're now thankfully offering her, the Benadryl is Ok to treat the itch to make her more comfortable. It takes the body a while to adjust, so be patient, and keep an eye on it.


----------



## Kandpcom (Apr 19, 2016)

Thank you for the advice. We had all her tests and no parasites or worms. We will try a grain free food first and see if that relieves her symptoms as there is no telling what she was fed in the shelter and I doubt it was consistent so makes sense that her system may take a little adjusting. 

I understand why you all love your Vizlas though. I know mine is a mix but she has so many Vizla characteristics. I never knew I wanted a dog that stuck to me like static cling until we got her.


----------



## NutterButter (Mar 5, 2016)

Probably things you already know, but here goes anyway.
-Absolutely no food other than dog food and vet recommended bland food (or home made diet with expert guidance). A friend's dog would develop hot spots that itched like crazy every three weeks or so, finally traced it to one of the kids giving him a single small piece of pepperoni from pizza which they bought - you guessed it every 3 weeks.
-Try different dog shampoo, and of course only shampoos with correct pH etc for dogs. Also don't shampoo too often. Our Vizsla is the nicest smelling cleanest dog we have ever owned so we very seldom bathe her. Not sure what others think about that, but she has no fleas and no itching.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

As Animal Planet. 101 on.Vizslas said: " Love the dog? Hate the smell? Then look to a Vizsla, famous for being selfish cleaning like Cats and not carrying a bad doggie odor.

I know that your new addition will live.up the sterling reputation and the lady with the sweet smelling Vizsla well a thumb and 1 paw UP


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Meant self not selfish cleaning.


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

She is a cutie!!
Nico has seasonal environmental allergies that get bad in May and August (he is only 2 but this has happened 2 years in a row and he is starting to get itchy again as May is coming...) The other months he seems fine.
We have had success with this product: http://petvalu.com/dog/health-and-wellness/product/43721/dog-allergies-natural-pet
and when he gets really itchy we do give him Benadryl -- 2mg/kg of weight (or 1mg/lb).
Hope this helps!


----------



## Dog_Girl1546 (Nov 5, 2021)

I don't know if you already fixed the problem. But if not I would like to say that it could be an allergy. However, collars can make dogs itchy. It is pretty common on our local dogs. If you would like to know if your dog has an allergy there are SOME DNA kits that tell you health issues!


----------

